# allen reels



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a Trout II and Kraken. For the money they can't be beat. There are always sales that can get you up to 20% off and the customer service is great. Even if you email they typically respond in a couple of hours.

Just my 2¢

r,
Bubba


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I have 2 of the Kraken reels, 1 for my 7 weight and 1 for my 9 weight. As stated above, they are great for the money.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I have the alpha 3 and that reel is great for the price, Its no Hatch but there is still something about it i like.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MSG said:


> Anyone have any experience with Allen fly reels. Specifically, I was thinking about getting one of the XLA reels - the 5 or 5.5" arbor reels for tarpon - lots of line pickup and pretty light. I notice that the have their version of a "speed handle" -any one have any experience?


What size tarpon on what size rod?


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Was thinking about the big xla - which has a 5.5" arbor and weighs 10.3 ounces on a loomis nrx pro 1 - 11 wt. They also have the size down which has a 5" arbor and weighs 9.15 ounces. Love the idea of the huge arbor and line pick up. I currently have an older style nautilus nv 11/12 - which has a 4.5" arbor and weighs 9.6 ounces. Do you think they extra weight would be a negative or noticeable? 
http://www.allenflyfishing.com/kraken-xla-fly-reel-series/


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have never been let down by an allen reel or their service. My trout II's have caught many a fish both freshwater and salt and handled belizian bones with no issues.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

How about somebody post up with their experience with an Allen on tarpon. There is a big difference between a good reel for the money and being a good real for the job. And as Ted said, a lot depends on the tarpon you are going after. 

The Allen reel may be fine. May be a POS for this game. But before I spent money on one I think you are doing the right thing. Get some feedback. But it needs to be feedback for the right game. Things like price and customer service and smaller reels is good. But there is a whole different world when you starting talking big poons.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

texasag07 said:


> I have never been let down by an allen reel or their service. My trout II's have caught many a fish both freshwater and salt and handled belizian bones with no issues.


As ifsteve said, a lot of inshore fish can be caught on any ole reel. Heck, you can catch a redfish or sea trout on a $39 Okuma Graphite reel if you want to. But big tarpon are another story. I've literally seen high end reels come apart and drags burn up and melt on good reels with big tarpon. It's a whole other ball game and I don't see anything about a proven drag system in those larger Allen reels on big, powerful, high-speed gamefish. Most inshore species will only give you a run up to about 50yrds, except big bonefish, permit and some offshore pelagics. But a hot oceanside tarpon can melt 300yrds of 30lb+ backing off your reel with the drag cranked down before you realize it. Not many drag systems can hang! If you are fishing for 30-80lb fish inside, then that's another story, but even 60-80 males full of piss and vinegar can burn off 150-200yrds with a snap of a finger, and that can be just the 1st run.

I can tell you that I haven't seen the better-known tarpon anglers and guides take any chances and just stick with what has been proven on those bigger fish.

Ted Haas


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Backwater said:


> As ifsteve said, a lot of inshore fish can be caught on any ole reel. Heck, you can catch a redfish or sea trout on a $39 Okuma Graphite reel if you want to. But big tarpon are another story. I've literally seen high end reels come apart and drags burn up and melt on good reels with big tarpon. It's a whole other ball game and I don't see anything about a proven drag system in those larger Allen reels on big, powerful, high-speed gamefish. Most inshore species will only give you a run up to about 50yrds, except big bonefish, permit and some offshore pelagics. But a hot oceanside tarpon can melt 300yrds of 30lb+ backing off your reel with the drag cranked down before you realize it. Not many drag systems can hang! If you are fishing for 30-80lb fish inside, then that's another story, but even 60-80 males full of piss and vinegar can burn off 150-200yrds with a snap of a finger, and that can be just the 1st run.
> 
> I can tell you that I haven't seen the better-known tarpon anglers and guides take any chances and just stick with what has been proven on those bigger fish.
> 
> Ted Haas



I do not use allen for tarpon. I use Colton, nautilus, and tibor. Though I would like to play with their omega on a big pooner. 

I was just saying they make a good product, and their service is the best I have seen in the reel industry.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

It'll handle it. If you're on instagram look up the Allen reels hashtag or photos that Allen is tagged in. Plenty of full size tarpon proof. I just got the kraken and its a super nice reel. I've talked to Allen and the xla has a beefed up drag, I believe they said the same drag as the omega. Here's some offshore proof from Allen too

View attachment 2460


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well how about that. A reel manufacturer showing thier reels handling big fish.....sorry but big whoop. That doesn't mean sqaut. They may well be super reels for big game. But I want reports from unbiased independent anglers. Do you think they are going to post up about a reel that got its butt kicked and the drag burned out? How many reels did they go through or how many big fish did they actually fight on a reel?

Again that may well be up for the game but some instagram post from the reel maker is but a starting point.

Years ago when I was going the tarpon thing in the keys on an annual basis my guide told me an interesting tidbit. He had just guided a well known reel manufacturer (spinning) for three days on bonefish. They were field testing a new spin reel. Finally on the last day they landed a nice bonefish around 10#. And of course they took all kinds of glory shots. Soon thereafter out came this wonderful new reel complete with the bragging photos of the big bonefish complete with bragging how superb this new drag held up.

My buddy told me the rest of the story. What they didn't tell you is that the first three reels ALL burned up their drags on the first bonefish they hooked up on. Literally took them off the rod and tossed them overboard. Smoked was the term he used. At the end of the last day they tried to put a sticker on his console for their brand and make him part of their "pro staff." He told them to get the hell off his boat and don't come back and to never use his name in any aspect for their POS equipment. And the reel they started selling was the exact same POS that they field tested with him.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Well how about that. A reel manufacturer showing thier reels handling big fish.....sorry but big whoop. That doesn't mean sqaut. They may well be super reels for big game. But I want reports from unbiased independent anglers. Do you think they are going to post up about a reel that got its butt kicked and the drag burned out? How many reels did they go through or how many big fish did they actually fight on a reel?
> 
> Again that may well be up for the game but some instagram post from the reel maker is but a starting point.
> 
> ...



The instagram posts aren't from the reel maker at all.... plenty of pics with nice tarpon from people who tag allen on the photo so that people like me and you can go on instagram, search that hashtag and see that this dude caught tarpon on his allen reel. say if you post a pic with your catch you can tag or put #allenreels. or something similar then anyone can see your pic if they search that hashtag. Sounds dumb yes but its actually pretty cool. Ill do searches all the time for certain flies to tie to get ideas, or if I'm interested in buying a certain rod maybe ill search certain hashtags to find people who have it and message them about it or something.

Heres a vid and in the beginning i believe his name is capt rhett has an allen on maybe a allen volant rod, then at around 6 mins you can see the gray XLA in action. If you wanted you can probably contact him and ask how he's been liking it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll save you guys the time.........4:50 - 6:00


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> I'll save you guys the time.........4:50 - 6:00


I think the girl is using a mirage. I was talking about who I believe is capt rhett in the video and said at 6min mark he's using that gray xla. He has more stuff on his instagram. But it looks like he's put the xla to the test for sure.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I watched a 20 ish pound redfish destroy an Allen Alpha III in about 10 seconds. The initial start up of the drag was kind of harsh and as soon as the spool picked up speed to drag suffered complete failure. The reel came apart. Saw another one that had too much runout and shook itself to death. Not sure if it was from the machining process or if it was caused by a drop.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Jfack said:


> The instagram posts aren't from the reel maker at all.... plenty of pics with nice tarpon from people who tag allen on the photo so that people like me and you can go on instagram, search that hashtag and see that this dude caught tarpon on his allen reel. say if you post a pic with your catch you can tag or put #allenreels. or something similar then anyone can see your pic if they search that hashtag. Sounds dumb yes but its actually pretty cool. Ill do searches all the time for certain flies to tie to get ideas, or if I'm interested in buying a certain rod maybe ill search certain hashtags to find people who have it and message them about it or something.
> 
> Heres a vid and in the beginning i believe his name is capt rhett has an allen on maybe a allen volant rod, then at around 6 mins you can see the gray XLA in action. If you wanted you can probably contact him and ask how he's been liking it.


OK probably used Instagram too generically. I was specifically talking about the post that had copied the Allen Flyfishing company trip. Clearly that is not a neutral unbiased account. And for the record neither, necessarily, is some Captain who uses their reels. Is that Captain on their pro staff??

When I am looking for some piece of equipment, whether its fly fishing, hunting, or a new tv I want feedback from those who have experience using it and don't have anything to gain by touting a certain product. Posts like what JMrodandgun posted. That holds more weight to me.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jfack said:


>


Both of these boys are new to tarpon fishing on fly (tho one of the guys has gotten help on the subject from an ole school, well-respected guide up that way). So their gear will not be time tested. Besides, Allen is new to the market and will take some time to get established and get any bugs worked out in their reels, due to in-field feed back.

My recommendation is.... if you can get a good deal on one, then by all means, get it and use it. But be mindful that you are using something for those fish that may or may not fail on you. If you have the opportunity to live and fish in the area where you will big poon fish (which I know Jfack does) and not so concern about taking a long expensive trip to get that once in a lifetime fish, then, I wouldn't worry about it so much. Then, in the case of failure, you can just chalk it up to what it is - a not so great decision. If the reel holds up, then great and have fun with it, tho a hot tarpon will eventually find the weakness in your gear (if any). In other words, it could work today or even a couple of seasons. But it may still fail on you. THAT has been my experience trying a variety of reels in the field for tarpon. But that's me, I do things for the greater good, testing many different things. Heck, hopefully next season, I'll be testing 3-Tand's big T120/130 to see how they hang. Those guys who don't bother trying out different reels and gear, I recommend just getting something good (speaking on big tarpon reels) and stick with that!

Again, if you are throwing down the bucks to have those successful big tarpon trips, especially if you have to travel and book guides to do so, then I recommend getting something good that will hold up and help you to be successful with it. Tibor, Abel, Islander, Nautilus, Hatch, Galvan and some others (including some old school reels like Billy Pates, Fin nors and some others).

Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> I'll save you guys the time.........4:50 - 6:00


I think the best part of the video is between 5:50 - 5:60!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I have used the Kraken 3 reels on baby tarpon in the 10-30lb range with no problem in the Keys. 

I live in NC and have used the Kraken XLA 4 for blacktip and spinner sharks up to 125lbs with no issue. I was worried about breaking the 12wt rod, but the reel never concerned me. I wouldn't hesitate to use the XLA's on a big poon.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

johnmauser said:


> I have used the Kraken 3 reels on baby tarpon in the 10-30lb range with no problem in the Keys.
> 
> I live in NC and have used the Kraken XLA 4 for blacktip and spinner sharks up to 125lbs with no issue. I was worried about breaking the 12wt rod, but the reel never concerned me. I wouldn't hesitate to use the XLA's on a big poon.


Hey John, thanks for tuning in.

It's hard to compare 10-30lb tarpon since I've caught them and on occasions, never let them get me into the backing. The big ones are a completely different animal. However, big 80-125lb + sharks are a whole nother story and some of their runs can be insane for sure, tho overall, I don't think they are as explosive as a fired up, ocean fresh, large poon on the flats. Still, spinners are strong impressive fish for sure with quick burst and spinning jumps (blacktips can be good jumpers too) and real rod breakers. Both can really bulldog you around the boat. I met a guide recently that at one time, specialized in spinner sharks on fly and had people come from all over the world to fish for them with him.

Anyways, time will tell how good the Kracken XLA will hold up. John, the more people report in like you on their success with those big fish, the more folks will look into them as a viable reel to choose from.

On a different note and speaking of sharks (not to get off track), one of my bucket list fish is a Pacific Mako. I don't think there is anything on the planet has an explosive jump as those fish!






I'm pretty sure that guy was using a Tibor!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm over these being "nice reels for the money." They're nice reels, period. 
Allen has a deal going on their site right now to prepay store credit for a discount. $350 of credit is $266.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a kraken and an alpha 3. Never caught a tarpon on fly but they both work well for snook and reds. In the price point I'd take an Allen over a reddington behemoth or similar. Im pretty new to fly fishing and I really caught the big, but at this point I just can't justify the cost of a tibor or hatch. Maybe one of these days when I have more play money it'll be in the cards until then I'll take my Allen reels


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'm going to order an xla 5 series - with the 5.5" arbor for my nrx 1 piece 11 wt. It is not available till later this month - I'll report back once I get it. At the deal for $266 you can't go wrong. I ordered and received an atlas already for my 9 wt - love the arbor size and weight - seems very well built -and more drag than you would ever be able to use. Haven't been on the water yet


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Jfack said:


> I think the girl is using a mirage. I was talking about who I believe is capt rhett in the video and said at 6min mark he's using that gray xla. He has more stuff on his instagram. But it looks like he's put the xla to the test for sure.


Oops, I must have been distracted.....


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Old Thread, just interested in any feedback I can get on the Omega V or Kraken XLA V for tarpon and sharks? I currently have Kraken 5wt and two 8wt's and they have preformed marvelously, just wondering if they have withstand abuse on Large fish in the 10-12wt.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the big kraken xla 5.5”. I fish it a lot on 12wts. I have caught tarpon, bull reds, Bonita and jacks with it. For the last two years. 

Pretty sure you could stop your wife from leaving you with the drag, it’s pretty stout. 

The startup on the reel is more noticeable that let’s say my tibor’s or nautilus, but it gets the job done just fine. 

To me it’s a poor mans nautilus monster. Good reels for the money.


----------

